# 2011 show them skills replica build off



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thought maybe its time for another good replica build off!! much props to homie MAZDAT for wining the last replica build off this one i think we should do this one any replica car or truck as long as its a replica and i know replicas sometimes take a lil time so was thinking from now to new years so whos down to show some skills for fun!:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

was up mero mero, put me on the list bro am down!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm in, jus tell me when to start. and what do we do about prizes? I got a few things I can offer up


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wuz up tx i was thinking from now to new years for dead line anybody thats down you got from now to new years to finish your replica and post pics of car or truck you making replica of so we can check out what you plan to build


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

you know what i forgot to mention lets make this a low rider car or truck replica build off!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

trying to decide what replica ima go with myself was thinking its gonna be either a replica of ORGULLO MEXICANO or maybe ROLLIN MALO or LAS VEGAS well seeuffin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> trying to decide what replica ima go with myself was thinking its gonna be either a replica of ORGULLO MEXICANO or maybe ROLLIN MALO or LAS VEGAS well seeuffin:


thats going to be dope bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

MY replica is gonna be 1 out of these 3 tryn to decide


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

add your name to the list:
pina's LRM replica
Sinicle
OFDatTX


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

here's what I'm doing


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*AWEREADY*

PUT ME DOWN FOR ALTERED IMAGE-79 MONTE CARLO FROM IMPERIALS-THROWBACK.FIRST VERSION CHOP TOP.


I CAN OFFER AN INTERIOR FOR ONE OF THE PRIZES


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

is it just any replica or does it have to be a replica that's been in a mag?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

IM DOWN...BEEN MEANING TO DO A REPLICA OF MY COUSINS RIDE, THIS SHOULD PUT SOME FLAME UNDER MY ASS (NO ****):biggrin:
WILL POST MOCK UP PICS WHEN THEYRE READY


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> is it just any replica or does it have to be a replica that's been in a mag?


 wuz up trend :wave: it dosent have to be out of mag as long as its a low rider car or truck an its gotta be a replica know what i mean it could be out a mag or movie dosent mater as long as its a replicauffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sinicle said:


> here's what I'm doing


 this is gonna be cool as hell sin!:thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

OFDatTX said:


> add your name to the list:
> pina's LRM replica
> Sinicle
> OFDatTX
> COAST2COAST


:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I was almost in this til I scrolled down and saw lowrider replicas... no offense towards it, just got 2 replicas goin otherwise. Tho, u did say truck, and I am trying to replicate a newer chevy stepside ext cab...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> here's what I'm doing


LOL!! damn sin!! stole it right our from under me!! i was thinking about it....southside groovin needed some AMT 64 parts, so i dug out a 64 after the part hunt, thought hmmm...this would be a cool replica i could do?! then i saw your post a few hours back! and said aww sheiit! ill kick back for this one i think now?! besides, i still have to catch up on the Dynasty year long build off we got going! :thumbsup: do it up brother!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> IM DOWN...BEEN MEANING TO DO A REPLICA OF MY COUSINS RIDE, THIS SHOULD PUT SOME FLAME UNDER MY ASS (NO ****):biggrin:
> WILL POST MOCK UP PICS WHEN THEYRE READY


 cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i think im in im going for a movie replica i got the green one already


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> PUT ME DOWN FOR ALTERED IMAGE-79 MONTE CARLO FROM IMPERIALS-THROWBACK.FIRST VERSION CHOP TOP.
> 
> 
> I CAN OFFER AN INTERIOR FOR ONE OF THE PRIZES


 do it up tingos!! altered image is one of my throw back faves!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I was almost in this til I scrolled down and saw lowrider replicas... no offense towards it, just got 2 replicas goin otherwise. Tho, u did say truck, and I am trying to replicate a newer chevy stepside ext cab...


 its all good homie get in on it screw it dosent have to be just low rider as long as its a replica im good with that!:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Damn i want to get into this build off May i enter if i have just started it couple weeks ago I got a good one. and paint rules? thats where i lack


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> Damn i want to get into this build off May i enter if i have just started it couple weeks ago I got a good one. and paint rules? thats where i lack


 simon its all good homie anybody can join!:thumbsup::roflmao:uffin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

add your name to the list:
pina's LRM replica
Sinicle
OFDatTX 
COAST2COAST
PHXKSTM


ok im in

this is the current status of the build


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

This the one am do. 








Say pina how many can we enter ?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> LOL!! damn sin!! stole it right our from under me!! i was thinking about it....southside groovin needed some AMT 64 parts, so i dug out a 64 after the part hunt, thought hmmm...this would be a cool replica i could do?! then i saw your post a few hours back! and said aww sheiit! ill kick back for this one i think now?! besides, i still have to catch up on the Dynasty year long build off we got going! :thumbsup: do it up brother!!


the way I see it hock, this is a replica that I was gonna build anyway for my own collection(I got the MUFFDVR license plates from dig a while back). if you still want to enter it, I'm game. It'd be fun to see the different ways we make it our own... your call homie


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

are we doing this just for fun? if not I'll throw in color bars, chain steering wheels, or anything else that I scratch build as a prize. I also have a few kits I can offer up...seems like if people had to offer up a prize to enter, they'd be more likely to finish the build-off... jus sayin...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> This the one am do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats gonna be sweet tx well its all good its on you how many you want to enter bro!:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool, homie ! Put me in and this one I'll finish. :biggrin:

Now I gotta find something to replicate .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> add your name to the list:
> 
> PHXKSTM


I cant wait to see this one ! One of my favorite's !



OFDatTX said:


> This the one am do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already know this one will be solid !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> thats gonna be sweet tx well its all good its on you how many you want to enter bro!:roflmao::thumbsup:





Trendsetta 68 said:


> I already know this one will be solid !


:yes: here is one with the front flipped


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> :yes: here is one with the front flipped


thats my favorite bomb show truck right there wey.gangsta


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm in! If it's okay? Lol got some ideas but does it have to be a lowrider?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> thats my favorite bomb show truck right there wey.gangsta


YEAH THAT BOMB IS BAD ASS!
HAS A CLEAN INTERIOR TO!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dariusmather said:


> I'm in! If it's okay? Lol got some ideas but does it have to be a lowrider?


 it dosent bro as long as its a replica its cool:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

think ima go with ORGULLO MEXICANO replica paint job almost done its almost ready to start building should have enough time to finish it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

im out with school and my current shall not be named due to contract i wont get done


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Id jump on in this pina but my replica is 98% done. Plus it don't stand a chance to the^ ^ bombs listed in this. I think ill hold off and do the drag lo buildoff in sept. I got major things happening for that one.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:uh: okay so if this is a REPLICA build off only.... i had 1 to do and bowed out cus sin grabbed it! but my wife wants me to build her late fathers truck!! i got the kit to do it......but imma have to chase some wheels and tires, not a lowrider, just a replica right?! i could kill 2 birds with 1 stone!! get this build done and deliver to my mother in law!! i know this shouldnt go here, but i need some of those "fall guy" truck wheels wheels and tires and some info on quick rust spots!thanks guys!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, we are going to see some cool projects come out of this. 

put me down for some custom decals as part of the prize list.

& I've gotta do a lil research & decide what I'm gonna try. I'm definitely in though


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Id jump on in this pina but my replica is 98% done. Plus it don't stand a chance to the^ ^ bombs listed in this. I think ill hold off and do the drag lo buildoff in sept. I got major things happening for that one.


come on bro itll be fun you can do both lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm tempted on doin cubes ride in boyz n da hood !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm tempted on doin cubes ride in boyz n da hood !


that would be a hit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I'm tempted on doin cubes ride in boyz n da hood !


 Awww.. NICE


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

dariusmather said:


> come on bro itll be fun you can do both lol


 X2!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

how bout we kick this off startin monday that way well give anybody that wants to get down enough time to get in on the build off an deadline is new years!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm tempted on doin cubes ride in boyz n da hood !


 that would be a cool one to see homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Darius I would..lmao but I can't touch the truck anymore than I already have lol. The charger lacks paint and interior, plus a few mods to the front (looking at the real one tonite to fix that)...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Can we jump in later if we want trying to finish some other stuff but I haven't touched the car ima use it's just in primer right now???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OK FELLAS I MIGHT GET ON THIS BUILD OFF BUT IF I DO THIS IS WHAT IM BUILDIN A REPLICA OF MY HOMIES CADDY "FREDILLAC" :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

ok fellas this sounds like its going to b fun, n i like having fun when it comes to building count me in for this one i dont know wat im going to build but ill come up with something n post up pixz,. thnxz fellas


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> add your name to the list:
> pina's LRM replica
> Sinicle
> OFDatTX
> WOODGRAIN


:wave:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> OK FELLAS I MIGHT GET ON THIS BUILD OFF BUT IF I DO THIS IS WHAT IM BUILDIN A REPLICA OF MY HOMIES CADDY "FREDILLAC" :biggrin:


geeyah!! you know who owns this caddy bigdogg?! it one of my favorite caddies to hit LRB!! :thumbsup: do it up!! there looks like some good builds coming to this one!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

So can we join at any time or it must be by tomorrow???


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

LoLife4Life said:


> So can we join at any time or it must be by tomorrow???


 I think u can join at any time. Don't know tho. Check with pina.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sr.woodgrain said:


> :wave:


  can't wait to see ure build bro I know is going to be wicked


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I kinda jumped the gun a bit but this buildoff is just for fun right? So, no harm no foul. Here's my progress so far


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice start homie !


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

if sign up is by today Im in with my "El Bandino" jus sayin im out for the evening


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

LoLife4Life said:


> So can we join at any time or it must be by tomorrow???


 anytime is cool bro its all good :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> OK FELLAS I MIGHT GET ON THIS BUILD OFF BUT IF I DO THIS IS WHAT IM BUILDIN A REPLICA OF MY HOMIES CADDY "FREDILLAC" :biggrin:


 that lac is gonna be a clean one homie1:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sinicle said:


> I kinda jumped the gun a bit but this buildoff is just for fun right? So, no harm no foul. Here's my progress so far


 nice start sin im working on my replica to will post pics up soon:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

pina's LRM replica said:


> you know what i forgot to mention lets make this a low rider car or truck replica build off!


 that will be difficult because me myself if im gonna build a replica of a caprice on 13s ,,i cant slap some pegasus on it and callit a replica,unlessyou guys kno where a set can be purchased ,lol i got the i just need a tire ,that looks official, ,and formost all opened in the rules lets see hendging and jamb skills lets crack open them doors and trunks ,,andwith that being said lets make it free for all any replica of any car as you described lets make it challinging if you may jm2c thanks for lettin me share


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

holy ship im fuggin late like a mofo ,danm i feel stooooopid ,but i ment what i said tho 
:yes:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

add your name to the list:
pina's LRM replica
Sinicle
OFDatTX
WOODGRAIN
sweetdreamer

im in too I,ll post once i figger what im doing.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sweetdreamer said:


> add your name to the list:
> pina's LRM replica
> Sinicle
> OFDatTX
> ...


 cool :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Got the first coat on








And tried for the first time to run bottle paint through an airbrush. I think I thinned it too much but I'm learning


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Got the first coat on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hell yea thats looking good sin!:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

its comming along good sin!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

can i still get in ?


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

i want to build this count me in


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

candilove said:


> i want to build this count me in


 Nice!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

candilove said:


> i want to build this count me in


what scale are you going to make her in? :rofl:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

candilove said:


> i want to build this count me in


 yea its all good homie this is gonna be a clean bombita:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Got the first coat on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah Sin,get down on this car wey.Gonna be a trip


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah sin, lookin good bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

add your name to the list:
pina's LRM replica
Sinicle
OFDatTX
WOODGRAIN
sweetdreamer
DIG 

going with Raul's idea & decided on doing the Cheech & Chong van..


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

IF I CAN GET IN IN TIME I WILL DO ONE OF THESE 2


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

still need to do a bit more, plus some touch ups, get rid of the over spray, throw in a little red primer on the passenger side, but I like it so far

















still have to find/make a bird hood ornament, a hinged gate lock for the driver's door (I'm assuming cause there's no handle or key lock, the car has to be locked with a padlock!:roflmao: look close in the scene where they're pulled over and cheech is talking to the cop and you'll see it on the top of the door) and bull horn speakers for the grill. the more I research this car, the more crazy shit I find! I just wish I could get better shots of the interior, I bet there's all kinds of off the wall shit in there!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sinicle said:


> still need to do a bit more, plus some touch ups, get rid of the over spray, throw in a little red primer on the passenger side, but I like it so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looking good sin you gettin it together pretty quick iv been working on the pump set up for my replica when i get a lil more done ima post sum progress pics :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks homie! The paint's the easy part, the Devil's in the details


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> still need to do a bit more, plus some touch ups, get rid of the over spray, throw in a little red primer on the passenger side, but I like it so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good wey :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

u can get the bird ornament from the 39 chevy delivery lowrider I think!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sinicle said:


> still need to do a bit more, plus some touch ups, get rid of the over spray, throw in a little red primer on the passenger side, but I like it so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dats bad ass...makin me remember da movies. cop - "license an registration" cheech - its bak there on da bumper... :roflmao:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> looking good wey :thumbsup::thumbsup: u can get the bird ornament from the 39 chevy delivery lowrider I think!


 I have that hood ornament, I was thinking of using it, but I'm gonna try to find something a little closer to the 1:1. The piece that comes with the 39 doesn't have the wings spread like the one on Love Machine


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang Sinicle, that is spot on for a replica ! Keep us posted !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks Trend! that's is the idea...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Is this an any replica build cause I'm planning on buildin a donk


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dade county said:


> Is this an any replica build cause I'm planning on buildin a donk


 yea any replicauffin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

pina's LRM replica said:


> yea any replicauffin:


THANK YOU


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

*cheech* would be proud of this ride homie:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Got a little progress done. Got half of the drivers side door lock finished, still got to make the loop part for the other half, but I'm lazy today.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Fuck yeah man, incredible!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks dig, thats a sweet shot of Cheech!!!:roflmao:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OK, I got off my lazy ass and finished the lock

















I still got a few things on it to touch up and I'm not gonna permanently mount it till the end, but I think it came out pretty close


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice detail bro !


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Got a little progress done. Got half of the drivers side door lock finished, still got to make the loop part for the other half, but I'm lazy today.


 great job sin looks bad ass!!:thumbsup: im waitin on my replica paint job to be done gotta do the decal under the hood but as soon as the paint job done ima get on it an post progress pics


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Got a little progress done. Got half of the drivers side door lock finished, still got to make the loop part for the other half, but I'm lazy today.


damn Sin.stupid retarded badass wey.I like this.Now I know you gonna put drums in the back seat.Hey Sin the 51 fleetline's come with a Bird hood ornament close to what you need.I just dont know if the verts have it also.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> damn Sin.stupid retarded badass wey.I like this.Now I know you gonna put drums in the back seat.Hey Sin the 51 fleetline's come with a Bird hood ornament close to what you need.I just dont know if the verts have it also.


of course I'm adding the drums! thanks, I'll look into the 51 kits and see if it's the right ornament that I need. if not then I'm thinking of just making it (at least that way I'll know it'll be right...) thanks for all the comps guys


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> of course I'm adding the drums! thanks, I'll look into the 51 kits and see if it's the right ornament that I need. if not then I'm thinking of just making it (at least that way I'll know it'll be right...) thanks for all the comps guys


nice I know the AMT 39 chevy delivery lowrider does have it but the wings look like they attached but u can just cut thru the middle with and xacto and open them 
and they would look better just my 2 cents.









am thinking of buying it and casting the bird cause I mite use it a few times on a couple of other bombs, ill give u a set 
and any one else in the club that ones one..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I know, I got that one on my 32








I could cut the wings open. We'll see, if I can't find anything better, I will. Thanks for the help wey


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

looking good!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

im still in it with you sin your replica is coming along real good ima start messing with mine so i can post sum pics with you to you know wat ima add my CARCACHA replica to my list an finish two for this thread see the paint job aint done the car hasent got any paint on the bottom the fram has to get painted need to do the decal under the hood do the working suspention got alot of work on that one


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> im still in it with you sin your replica is coming along real good ima start messing with mine so i can post sum pics with you to you know wat ima add my CARCACHA replica to my list an finish two for this thread see the paint job aint done the car hasent got any paint on the bottom the fram has to get painted need to do the decal under the hood do the working suspention got alot of work on that one


no rush, we gots till new years:thumbsup:. 

I know I was saving it for the 60 I'm building, but I think I'm gonna make "Love Machine" my guinea pig for the working trunk/key latch idea thats been rattling around in my head!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey sin, so.....are you the only one in this or your build's coming out so sweet that everyone else ran away?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey sin, so.....are you the only one in this or your build's coming out so sweet that everyone else ran away?


 I Know u ain't tryin to Talk Down homboy,you should let your biuldin do the talkin,then mabe,ull get taken serius round here.Respect Da Game Homie.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Geez, touchy touchy, didn't mean to get your knickers bunched, just a joke mate; 
but whatever you do, don't take your frustrations out on the car model, it probably didnt do anything to deserve it....... HAHA!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha! You kids play fair!!!

Thanks for havin my back machio, but I don't think the limey meant any disrespect, did ya Rollin?

Just fuckin with ya bout the limey part homie! Last thing I want is a bunch of soccer hooligans coming after me!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

sinicle said:


> Haha! You kids play fair!!!
> 
> Thanks for havin my back machio, but I don't think the limey meant any disrespect, did ya Rollin?
> 
> Just fuckin with ya bout the limey part homie! Last thing I want is a bunch of soccer hooligans coming after me!


naw, just joshin around.......(wankers!) Ha, j/k, but sin, your ride is lookin real good, my wife and i were watching cheech and chong the other night, and i paused after they got pulled over, and showed her yours, and she was blown away on how good it is!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

My 1:1 Replica build


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Sin7 said:


> My 1:1 Replica build


 ths s gonna be clean homie!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

@ yota: thanks man! All jokes aside, I always appreciate the positive feedback

@sin7: that deuce is way nice!!! That's your 1:1?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Sin7 said:


> My 1:1 Replica build


black on red is one of the best for traditional IMO!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

sinicle said:


> @sin7: That's your 1:1?


Yes sir..



hocknberry said:


> black on red is one of the best for traditional IMO!!


I agree man. You can never go wrong with Black on Red or Black on Black


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

that's clean Sin7,right on point...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks homie


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Told Pina I was going to participate in this,going with a Lack from Rollerz Only,will post up pics of the real car later..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice fleet


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Esco,doin this one for Homie Tx.lovin this resin,going to be fun biuldin this one..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

NICE!!! good to see you in this machio! I was beginning to think this was just a "deadliest Sin" build-off!!!:roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

sinicle said:


> NICE!!! good to see you in this machio! I was beginning to think this was just a "deadliest Sin" build-off!!!:roflmao:


 i agree


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks Esco,doin this one for Homie Tx.lovin this resin,going to be fun biuldin this one..


 That fleetwood goin to be clean. Tha top is clean yall getting down with tops, Can't wait to see it done bro. I know its going to turn out bad ass! Much props homie. :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YO*



sinicle said:


> NICE!!! good to see you in this machio! I was beginning to think this was just a "deadliest Sin" build-off!!!:roflmao:


noway way jose,we still got tome.Models will get done.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.hollywood-diecast.com/up in smoke.htm


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


> http://www.hollywood-diecast.com/up in smoke.htm


 Thanks homie, good looking out! The amount of still shots for "Love Machine" are pretty limited, I had to buy the movie for better shots. I just been playing the movie and pausing it when I see a deferent view of the car. The problem (like I was jus telling TINGOS this morn) is there's really no interior shots of the bottom half of the dash except for the scene where Cheech opens the door for hitch hiking Chong, and that doesn't show much.... I'm gonna have to guess at a lot of details like carpet, back seat bottom, engine, trunk, ect. The OCD in me is gonna have me pullingmy hair out trying to make this thing a true replica.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

The love machines goin to be sick,got some suspension work goin on the lack.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Postin up some progress pics for pina,homies internet is down..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> The love machines goin to be sick,got some suspension work goin on the lack.


Lac is gonna b bad ass bro'...see what you were talking about with the front steering controls. taking it to another level wey...



machio said:


> Postin up some progress pics for pina,homies internet is down..


Johnny putting in some work...can't wait to c this one get done.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

yall putting in some work on the suspension cant wait to see more progress pic on them! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Postin up some progress pics for pina,homies internet is down..


damn Machio,you & Johnny really motivate a ***** when I;m not doing a kit.Rides are killer wey.No manches,super tight.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

the lac is gonna be real gangsta on the display table at the shows wey.Machio gets down.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Fam,lots of work gets done when rillos get put in da wind back to back at da shop,Sinicle would fit right in,be like,ey wey,bring da hash,.tx need to hury up and put us down with dem med cards...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks Fam,lots of work gets done when rillos get put in da wind back to back at da shop,Sinicle would fit right in,be like,ey wey,bring da hash,.tx need to hury up and put us down with dem med cards...


oh chit,nombre.Work wont let me.lol.


----------



## solo214 (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW Pina,you did an Amaizing Job on the paint work,lots of work to get done in such short time..


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

DECIDED ON THE 58 SO IMA TRY TO FINISH IT... THIS IS WHAT I GOT SO FAR CLEAN THE BODY OF ALL THE UNWANTED STUFF AND GOT PRIMER ON IT NEXT GONNA HINGE THE DOORS SUICIDE.. STARTED THE INTERIOR SHAVED OFF EVERYTHING TO START FROM SCRATCH....
























NEED A LITTLE TOUCH UP AND SOME MORE PRIMER THEN PAINT MAYBE IN THE WEEK TO COME..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

LoLife4Life said:


> DECIDED ON THE 58 SO IMA TRY TO FINISH IT... THIS IS WHAT I GOT SO FAR CLEAN THE BODY OF ALL THE UNWANTED STUFF AND GOT PRIMER ON IT NEXT GONNA HINGE THE DOORS SUICIDE.. STARTED THE INTERIOR SHAVED OFF EVERYTHING TO START FROM SCRATCH....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean...cant wait to c more on this.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2 !


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

here's mine!! 1:1 of all wrapped up at yesterdays Las Vgeas Super Show.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

That sweet Santiago... That's a show stopper for sure can't wait to see it in person...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LoLife4Life said:


> DECIDED ON THE 58 SO IMA TRY TO FINISH IT... THIS IS WHAT I GOT SO FAR CLEAN THE BODY OF ALL THE UNWANTED STUFF AND GOT PRIMER ON IT NEXT GONNA HINGE THE DOORS SUICIDE.. STARTED THE INTERIOR SHAVED OFF EVERYTHING TO START FROM SCRATCH....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good foo :thumbsup:


Mr.1/16th said:


> here's mine!! 1:1 of all wrapped up at yesterdays Las Vgeas Super Show.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice pics Howard. Vette turned out sweet.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

RaiderPride said:


> Nice pics Howard. Vette turned out sweet.


the Vette is still not finished!! i have to redo the seat a bit and finish the interior and hydro's and motor and tail pips and all the lights and video for it. going to bust some long hours to get it finished for the Photo Shoot with the real Vette with LRM.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Wrapped Up looks incredible!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

AIGHT FELLAS GOT ALL MY DOODADS FOR THE 58 IMPY INTERIOR GONNA TRY AND FINISH IT UP BY THIS MONTH SO I CAN GET IT ALL PAINTED AND ASSEMBLED MIGHT ACTUALY GET IT DONE IN TIME FINGERS CROSSED...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yo*



pina's LRM replica said:


> think ima go with ORGULLO MEXICANO replica paint job almost done its almost ready to start building should have enough time to finish it!:thumbsup:
> View attachment 350572
> View attachment 350573
> View attachment 350575
> View attachment 350576



:drama:we waiting Johnny.Hope you get her done wey.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I forgot about this build off pina how about we finish it!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

can I just enter my 67? it's a replica......and I did build it in the time frame permitted for this build off.....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good tx shit i figured people just lost intrist in this build off so it just kind of got left alone if anybody else is down to finish it im game just let me know wuz up


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

But to tell you the truth homie with the vet did his thang i say he won this 1 much props on it homie kind of tryn to finish wild thang for the other build off we could always just start another one later down the line


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Plus you know what bro this a 2011 build off shit we could kick off a new 1 a lil later down the line for 2013 around new years what do you think bro?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Plus you know what bro this a 2011 build off shit we could kick off a new 1 a lil later down the line for 2013 around new years what do you think bro?


Am always down bro, we can finish this one or start a new one next year. Either way am down!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm in on a new one for 2013. That'll give time to get through the Super Show, do a quick build and then back to some serious shit.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Yea bro we can kick a new 1 off around d beging of 2013 sum time in january sounds good


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

machio said:


> Postin up some progress pics for pina,homies internet is down..


HEY; THE OWNERS OF THIS 1/1 SCALE JUST ASKED ME ABOUT THIS CAR LAST APRIL? HOW IS THIS ONE COMING ALONG! THEY ARE GOING TO SHIT WHEN THEY SEE IT.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good hydro i still got it just been on d back burner for a lil bit been tryn to finish sum of my other replicas but ima get to it soon an finish it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

right on. I think I will go by there place tomorrow, and show them some photo's from this thread..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------

